# BMW Motorrad USA Posts Growth for 2010



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Motorrad USA posted a nearly four percent growth in sales in 2010, despite a continued double digit downturn in the U.S. motorcycle market. BMW sales were bolstered by the February launch of the BMW S 1000 RR superbike, which has redefined the limits of sport bike performance. 

The most powerful production 1000cc sport bike in the world, the S 1000 RR quickly surpassed the BMW R 1200 GS to be the best selling bike in BMW’s model lineup for 2010. In its debut year, the BMW S 1000 RR earned numerous awards from the U.S. media, including Robb Report’s “Best Sportbike,” Cycle World’s “Best Superbike for 2010,” and Motorcyclist’s coveted “Motorcycle of the Year” Award. Other popular core models in BMW’s lineup – the R 1200 GS, R 1200 GS Adventure, and R 1200 RT – benefited from the introduction of a new engine and posted strong sales, as well.

BMW executives credited the company’s sales performance to a stable of leading-edge products as well as to a strong dealer network. 

“BMW dealers did a tremendous job in 2010, despite the headwinds they faced with a tough economy,” commented Mac McMath, National Sales Manager, BMW Motorrad USA. “While many dealers in the country struggled last year, BMW dealers remained committed to the job at hand and worked tirelessly to capture every sale they could.”

According to McMath, BMW is anticipating another strong year in 2011 as supply improves to meet continued demand for the S 1000 RR and as the new six-cylinder touring bikes make their debut.

“The new K 1600 GT and K 1600 GTL should give motorcyclists a compelling reason to head down to their local BMW dealer this spring,” McMath added. “We expect strong sales from these bikes as nearly 400 customers have placed deposits for them since we kicked off our pre-sale program in late December.”

McMath also predicts continued growth in 2011 from strong consumer interest in new and re-launched models, such as the F 800 R naked bike, G 650 GS dual-sport and R 1200 R.


----------

